

Itunes match vs. amazon music vs. Google music vs. spotify vs. deezer - baby

Since iTunes Match doesn&#x27;t allow for mass downloads anymore (can&#x27;t back up my library) I decider to check what was out there. And I found many offers that look more attractive, so I wanted to compare them on a spreadsheet:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1ptV0sWO2tBT4c3G8aiB0WgQ7asZFK2WBoIlg8OcBKg8&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing<p>If you want to contribute
======
SarahofGaia
You plan on deleting that spreadsheet any time soon?

~~~
baby
nope why?

